
Ask HN: How do the Hong Kong demonstrators communicate? - baalimago
China surveils. A lot. And the amount of investments they have in this area is quite immense, I imagine.<p>So this made me wonder: how are the Hong Kong demonstrators circumventing whatever decryption technologies China has? Do anyone know? Using &#x27;standard methods&#x27; surely can&#x27;t be enough for them to stay anonymous.<p>The Catalonian independence vote led to some really interesting solutions, this is similar.
======
mtmail
> The Catalonian independence vote led to some really interesting solutions

Do you have details on those?

~~~
baalimago
Mainly thinking about this: [http://la3.org/~kilburn/blog/catalan-government-
bypass-ipfs/](http://la3.org/~kilburn/blog/catalan-government-bypass-ipfs/)

